# Illustrator 10 Hilfslinien



## Luminus (13. April 2004)

Hallo...

und wieder mal eine absolute newbie frage!

kann ich bei illustrator 10 die hilfslinien ganz genau setzt bzw bestimmen wo sie sitzen..alsod as irgendwo eingeben oder kann man die nur am lineal grob ausrichten!?


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (13. April 2004)

Hi,

Zieh mal eine Hilfslinie auf den Nullpunkt, das müßte per "Fangeinrichtung" ganz normal funktionieren. Dann drückst Du Enter und kannst dort in Millimeterangaben die genaue Ausrichtung der Hilfslinien angeben.

HTH
ALF


----------



## thoru (14. April 2004)

Moin..

wenn die Hilfslinien nicht fixiert sind dann kannst du 
sie wie jeden anderen Pfad anklicken und danach
über die Transformieren-Pallette in den x- und 
y-Fledern die jeweilige Lage der Linien genau 
bestimmen.

Gruß
Thorsten


----------

